
Facebook Says it Will Acquire 15 Companies in 2011, Up 2X From 2010 - epi0Bauqu
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_says_it_will_acquire_15_companies_in_2011.php
======
makecheck
Purchases are measured by value, not quantity. What is the point of stating a
number in advance? They have no idea what startups will be doing next year. A
single good acquisition could transform them. A careless gathering of 15
useless companies would call into question the intelligence of the management,
and affect their IPO. Money can be spent on a lot of other things, too.
Nothing is clear yet. A non-story until they actually acquire something next
year.

------
10smom
Where do I apply? :)

